# Raising Angora Rabbits



## autumnbloom (Jan 28, 2007)

hi there! I'm new to this forum, and to homesteading... i've been looking into what livestock I would like to raise when we begin our homestead, and I believe we have decided to primarily stock angora rabbits (of course to use for their fur!). I'm curious what any of you who have done this would suggest or could tell me about the life and business of raising angora rabbits  thanks!


----------



## orphy (Feb 27, 2006)

If I were you I would first start with a good rabbit book. Look up angora rabbits on the internet. And research them thoroughly. Before you even think about angoras, because they are not for everybody. You need to know what you want to use them for. Are you going to learn to spin wool, or are you looking for something to provide you with meat. THen you will have to decide which kind of angora you want. There are five different breeds of angora. Then you will need to understand all the grooming that will be involved in you rabbits, some breeds require more than others. Angoras also require more room than average rabbits in order to keep their coats from matting. Make sure that you want to take the time and dedication it takes to take care of a larger angora herd. There are people trying to sell them everyday, because they find they just don't have the time or the will to keep them the way they need to be kept. My advice would be to get an angora as a house pet or on the proch at least so you know what it takes to take care of one. THen multiply that times how many you plan on and go from there. I am not trying to talk you out of it because I love my angoras. But you really need to know what you are getting yourself into because they do take up alot of your time. If I can help you in any way let me know.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I've had rabbits about three years and got some English Angoras this past fall...they're cool, but they are a lot of work! Unlike sheep and some other fiber animals, they do need to be groomed regularily. www.angorarabbit.com has some good info on care. 

The nice thing about Angoras is that they can produce both meat and fiber for you. Of all the breeds, French Angoras are probably the most "meaty", but the other breeds can be eaten too...


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

Be prepared to groom, groom, groom.... and that is not an understatement....
the only way to make money with angoras is to have very clean useable fiber..... mats and guard hair is not acceptable to the fiber user. My DD had English Angoras when in high school.... she would come home every afternoon, clean cages, feed, and start grooming.... not just a couple of minutes either.... sometimes hours! She always got top dollar for her wool but she worked for it. She also showed, and it paid off to groom well.... she never had a problem selling her little ones, they were taught from almost day one to lay on their backs and be very still no matter what weird position she put them in to groom them..... it is a LOT of work to be sucessful with angoras.
Check out Betty's page if you like angoras...
Betty Chu's English Angoras


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't spin and have no Angoras. With that said, here's some ideas.

I was going to get English Angoras(and still may someday), but i just don't hav the time for them. Also, I live in SE LA and the temps and humidity will do a coat in. 

I breed Jersey Wooleys. They are made for easy keeping. I look at wooleys as two different types. The ones with a hairy coat and the ones with soft, wooly coat. I rather the latter and just breed them. Anything with the long hair is culled, even if they have nice type. I'll let someone who likes that use them in their program. 

Now, some people will say the long hair type wooleys are what the standard calls for. That isn't true except when the plushy, wooley JW's don't have gaurd hairs. Te gaurds are the main thing that keeps the coat clean and mat free. I have a doe I looked at just today. She's an awesome typed doe with great plushy wool. I hadn't touched her in over 2 weeks. Took her out and within 3 mins she was mat free. I actually get asked if my wooleys are mini english angoras as they look similar, big balls of fluff, except that the head isn't sopposed to be in the ball of fluff.


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

Fur or fiber/Wool? For fur/pelts you might want to try rex.They are easier to skin and produce a nice pelt and a good carcass.For fiber/wool the angoras are a good choice,and you can use the pelts of course, but,they are hard to skin and not get hair on the carcass.Best of luck.Regards,John.


----------



## autumnbloom (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks!!! I've done a lot of homework so far, but there is just nothing like hearing from people who have experience! 

We probably wont be starting our homestead / angora farm for at least another year and a half, so getting one as a pet is a great idea to get an idea of how it will all fit for us / what the responsibility is, etc.

We are wanting to breed them to sell, and also to use for wool/fiber. Thanks again so much for any/all tips!! :dance:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

dont ever let them get wet!

look down the list in this rabbit group. there are alot of posts about angoras, and some pictures too.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

The National Angora Rabbit Breeders Club has some good info on different breeds: www.narbc.org methinks...google it if the link doesn't work!


----------



## S Rabbit Girl (Jan 31, 2007)

I just got 2 angoras myself and they are a lot of work I've only had them a month and the mommy was pregnant when I got her, that was a nice surprise. The babies are so cute and their eyes just opened today! I'd like to sell the wool myself, but I'm not sure that I'm grooming them enough I groom them every two to three days for about an hour each. The wool has little micro mates starting in it. Can anyone tell me if that is bad or will I still be able to sell it?


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

s rabbit girl, your bunnies might be going through a molt right now. Are they shedding or is the fur just kind of getting matted? It sounds like you're putting plenty of time into grooming...the only reason I can think of for matts is a molt. 

Do you feel up to shearing?


----------

